# Looking for hunters



## mtr (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure when, but I will be coming out of sand hills area, and would enjoy company on hunting trips. Several people in the hunting party would be best.
As many as 4, 5, or 6 would be perfect. Most hunts would be with my wife and I.

If interested post here, and lets form a hunting party.


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

There should be some popping up in the next few weeks! :-D


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm going to be visiting the Davidson-Mooresville area this coming weekend but it appears to be to early to find any. I haven't seen any reports of finds north of central Alabama and central Georgia. It appears that the season is going to arrive a week or 2 late this year which is no surprise considering the cold weather.


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Ricard76, you are in my neck of woods! I think it is still a week or so out. I thought about checking a few spots though this weekend. Last year it was around April 12th / 13th.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Do the black morels grow in the Iredell-Mecklenberg county area?


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck fellas,,,, May the morel gods smile upon you this season. Be sure to post some pics!!!


----------



## csxt80 (Mar 23, 2014)

I would be interested in hunting. Live in the chapel hill area. Never hunted in NC but have in Illinois.


----------



## woodlander (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in eastern nc, anyone out there around here? I've hunted here the passed couple of years with varying success.


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Ricard76, did you have any luck? I have never found black. Only greys and yellows!


----------



## cosmiccharlie84 (Apr 28, 2013)

Buying morels! Must have AT LEAST 10 pounds to offer. Need to be in good shape. Will pay $20 per pound. No hassle!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just1more, I didn't look while in NC. It was obvious to me that it was way to early for the yellows and I didn't know if Blacks grew in that area. I checked my early black spots in KY yesterday with no luck.


----------



## blumorpho (Mar 29, 2014)

I live in the Chapel Hill area, too! I just moved here from Ohio and before that Michigan. Would love to go hunting!


----------



## mushstache (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi mtr, I live in SW Raleigh and would like to join whenever you make it this way. Please let me know!


----------



## wpinksta (Apr 10, 2014)

mush,

I am just south of Raleigh if you want to try and hook up see my post in the Eastern NC board on this site.

Bill


----------



## bartlettdawun (Apr 19, 2014)

I live in Rockingham county area and found some several years ago but they tore down the woods I went to. Now I'm wanting to find land I can hunt on. I'm from Indiana and it was so much fun going hunting every year. I've taken my two boys and my Carolina husband on my trips needless to say they thought I was crazy at first hahaha but now they love them and love to hunt them now. If anyone knows where there is some good land to hunt on please let me know. Happy Hunting!


----------



## k_ harmon (Apr 8, 2014)

Ricard, I've found some in the woods along the creek behind Northridge mall.. ( not sure if that's the right name, it's the mall up near Harris Blvd.) when I used to work construction down there.


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I hunt just north of the mall


----------

